# Dallas Area Soap Suppliers



## redrooffarms

I hope this is the correct area to post. I am looking for a Dallas Texas area soap supplier that has more than just FO's. Looking to buy my bulk oil there too. 

thanks


----------



## Tabitha

tayloredconcepts.com in on Plano Rd just off 635, so is AAAcandle, don't know the web address.

Starville is in Tyler. Lonestar is near FtWorth.

Hope that helps.


----------



## agriffin

redrooffarms said:
			
		

> I hope this is the correct area to post. I am looking for a Dallas Texas area soap supplier that has more than just FO's. Looking to buy my bulk oil there too.
> 
> thanks



My favorite supplier is Supplies by Star - www.suppliesbystar.com

She sells out of her home and lives in Fort Worth.  I just prefer to support a "smaller" business.  You can go to her house and pickup- pretty much whenever...which is good for me (call her first).  I usually go on Sat or Sunday.  Places that are open 9-5 and for a bit on Saturday- I can't get to.  I work full time during the hours they are open.

I ordered FOs from Starrville - they were okay...but defeats the purpose picking up oils although Tyler isn't that far if you felt like a drive...friendly people though.

There's also Just by nature in Mesquite... www.justbynature.com.  

Hmmmm...I haven't tried Lonestar...I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Tabitha

> Just my experience...other people love them and have used them for years.



I must be one of those 'other people'. I remember when they were the small guy, they had 30 scents and sold out of a 12 by 12 foot space. I always have my product in hand, w/o 48 hours and have nothing but excellent service from them for nearly 10 years...

I am all for supporting the little guy. I am a little guy.

The downside to ordering from _smaller_ suppliers is not knowing if that supplier will be there in a year or if they will have the same supplies in stock. If I buy a scent or a butter of a certain quality, I need to be able to reorder the identical supply in 3, 6, or 12 months when my accounts reorder or need restocking.


----------



## carebear

I get my tumblers from taylored concepts and have received exceptional service.  My glassware arrives very quickly and in perfect shape, and they've worked with me to source lids FROM ANOTHER GLASSWARE SUPPLIER.  Great customer service.


----------



## agriffin

Well, there ya go...maybe 3 times a charm!  I do need some lye...


----------



## redrooffarms

thanks for the info ... went to tayloredconcepts yesterday ... (on a Saturday) ... nice people. Thanks to this forum, I knew to go to the back and start shopping. Pretty good prices and good selection of fragrances. 

thanks again

wg


----------



## Tabitha

Robert can dupe frgrances for you also if you take in a sample in. I do not know what he charges now, but he used to just ask that you buy 1 pound of the scent he made if you liked his dupe. A couple on the wall are my blend requests :wink:  a coconut lime & a chamomille tea..


----------



## LillaSyster

Forgive me for reviving a very old thread, but I was wondering if there were any updates on good soap suppliers in the Dallas area. One link I visited didn't seem to match the original company name. 

Also, what do you all think of Taylored Concepts FOs. I visited the store in person a few weeks ago and was overwhelmed by the number of different scents, but when smelling them out of the bottle many seemed to smell alike and some smelled a bit chemical-ish. Are they equal in quality to Brambleberry scents. I've been using BB since I started, and recently discovered SweetCakes, but those are the only I've tried. Would be great to avoid shipping costs and pick up some things when I need them!


----------



## Tabitha

They will be hit or miss like most any fragrance supplier. I can tell you their pumpkin frappuccino is to die for & holds it's scent for well past a year & smells like you made it yesterday. Their snowflake is to die for as well but the scent fades quick. I am slao in love with their coconut bayrum. You just have to test in your appliation and see what you get. Love their plumeria too, it ages in the bottle & gets better IMHO.


----------



## LillaSyster

Thanks for the reply Tabitha!


----------



## MomOf9

*what now....*

since Taylored Concepts is no longer in business and they refer everyone to AAA Candle?  I called AAA and they do not sell lye, the oils, or anything for soap making except the fragrances.  :cry:  I prefer to do one-stop shoppng myself.  Good thing I stocked up on lye a little while back, but the 40 pounds will only get me through Christmas. Any help for a fellow chandler living in Grapevine?


----------



## semplice

AAA Candle sells whatever is left from Taylor D Concepts.  They've got some oxides, jars, etc.  Sometimes you just have to ask them if they have something, and they'll go check in the back.

I'm going to to go Southwest Candle Supply on Monday (used to be Just By Nature.)  I'm glad to know there's a local place I can buy palm oil!


----------



## MomOf9

*Lye Supplier in Texas????*

Well, I am completely out of Lye now and need some as quickly as possible.  I have not been able to make soap in a few months due to a car accident, and I am itching to make some with the grown kids.  Anyone have a supplier for ye in the DFW or Texas areas?  Thanks!


----------



## semplice

Just saw this.  Southwest Candle Supply sells lye.  $6.00/pound.  Great price since I've been paying $9.99/pound at the hardware store.  They're in Mesquite - right off I-30.  They also have REALLY nice fragrance oils.  I just saw that you were in Grapevine.  Supplies by Star is closer to you (Ft. Worth)

http://www.suppliesbystar.com/

Hope that helps!


----------

